# Stahls� Offers 14 New Colors Of Heat Transfer Foil



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*Stahls’ Offers 14 New Colors Of Heat Transfer Foil*

Fourteen new colors have been added to the Stahls’ Heat Transfer Foil palette. With choices ranging from variations on classic metallic shades, including gold shatter, rose gold and holo rainbow silver, to jewel-tone solids, rainbow and leopard foils, the expanded color range opens the door to enhanced creativity and sales.

The screen print-look foils provide an easy way to achieve a metallic finish that adds fashion and impact to apparel and promotional items. They can be applied to polyester, cotton and poly/cotton blends. Compatible with screen printed ink and plastisol transfers, the foils can be used with CAD-CUT® Adhesive for long-lasting applications. 

Stahls’ Heat Transfer Foil comes in 25- and 200-foot rolls in a 12-inch width. Go to https://www.stahls.com/heat-transfer-foil to view all 18 colors.

Learn more about CAD-CUT® Adhesive and Heat Transfer Foil and how to get the most out of them in your applications by viewing “Heat Transfer Foil – A Guide to Success,” a recording of a recent Stahls’ TV class presented by Josh Ellsworth, at https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9SZDSqShoc.

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in Sterling Heights, MI, with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected]


----------

